# Mt Snow - 2.5.11



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2011)

from another thread - sums up the day well:




Glenn said:


> It was a zoo today @ Mt snow.  We called it a little early.




we got on the lift @ 8, by 10 place was pretty crowded. snow conditions were outstanding!  sunny in the AM, snowing with some sleet mixed in when we called it a day around 2.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

I should have mentioned the snow. It was outstanding. The only scratch I hit was on Ripcord. Other than that....awesome packed powder.  

Hoping tomorrow is a bit less nuts. Ill try and post a pic of the lifeline.  Gotta jump on the laptop.


----------



## Euler (Feb 5, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I should have mentioned the snow. It was outstanding. The only scratch I hit was on Ripcord. Other than that....awesome packed powder.
> 
> Hoping tomorrow is a bit less nuts. Ill try and post a pic of the lifeline.  Gotta jump on the laptop.


What's the "lifeline?" ...oh...must be liftline, right?


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2011)

We took advantage of the passholder AM Express this morning and got 3 runs in before the 8 am on some nice chord, snow was great of course. At 8:05, for our 4th run, the line was still just as if it were still AM Express. Then at 8:20, for our 5th run, it was already starting to be a zoo. I guess devo and other programs had started. We met up w our non-passholder friends at the Summit at 8:30 and skied the North Face. After 3 runs over there, it was getting pretty crowded (moreso on the trails than at the lifts, though they were more crowded than usual too) so we headed over to Sunbrook. Wow. What a zoo!   I have never seen it like that that I can remember, with long lines for both chairs, esp. the Beartrap Double.We did 3 laps over there (haven't skied Big and Little Dipper in a long time!) before it got unbearable. We headed back over to the main face to brave the single's line on Grand Summit. Usually it is quite quick, but it seems like each successive week they add another lane to the singles line. I think there are at least 5 now. So it is getting slower and slower. One of our day pass riders lost her ticket, so we skied down Cascade to meet her at Guest Services, only to find out that she had taken care of it so quickly (had her receipt/stub) that she was already back in line. We waited through yet another long line, and it being almost 12:30, we called it a day bc of the crowds and the impending sleet.

After a shower and some food, I've been sitting here at my computer for the last little bit doing some job hunting, and have watched the following progression of weather: freezing rain/sleet-->puking snow-->rain-->nothing-->sleet-->puking snow-->light snow-->nothing-->rain-->nothing. Hope with nightfall it changes to all snow and then they groom up what needs to be groomed!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Euler said:


> What's the "lifeline?" ...oh...must be liftline, right?



Damn you auto correct! Sorry about that. Friggin iPad. My spelling stinks, but at least you can tell what I'm attempting to type. The iPad always "corrects" it incorrectly. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Rolled in around 8:30...based on how the lot was (and how the local inns looked on rt 100), we know it was going to be busy. 

The Summit Local just opened after we booted up, so we headed up that. Lines at the other lifts were already a bit nuts. Took a rip down Cascade and hit River Run. Went up the North Face. My wife did the same run again...I hit the Ripper. It was a little scratchy up top, but the bottom half was nice. I stayed to the left. Plummet was nice. I found it weird that they race team had set up a practice course there. They had a pretty big race on South Bowl, so maybe there wasn't room. Did a few runs near South Bowl; Hop Ridge, ect.  We made our way back to the main mountain around 11:30...the Summit Local was stopped and they had to shut it down. After looking at the other lines...we called it day Figured tomorrow may be a bit less busy because it's Sunday and the Super Bowl. 

Here's a shot I took of the Grand Summit liftline (not "lifeline" like Steve Jobs typed :lol: ) This was a bit before noon. 







We hit the Snow Mountain Market for a few things and I grabbed a PBR tallboy. Off to the Snowbar we went! If you don't know, vcunning runs the Snowbar. He's not around this weekend, so we did a "wellness" check. 

Me shoveling:





Mrs Glenn:





We had an awesome lunch: PBR and ChexMix:





Mrs Glenn hard @ work:





PBR on the bar!


----------



## vcunning (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the wellness check guys.  Sorry the secret key location didn't work.  I'll give you a couple keys (although this is the only ski weekend we will miss).  Maybe next weekend for some après ski?,

And thanks for the cleanup with the new snow.

I really missed skiing this weekend, but Memphis is a really cool town.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2011)

Hit the grand summit about 7:35 for AM Express and managed 7 runs before we dropped kid #2 off at her ski program at 9:20 - then my wife and I avoided the crowds the best we could by lapping ego alley and sundance chairs followed by a few laps through the dippers in sunbrook - hit the main base lodge about 10:45 after 13 runs, 22.2 miles and about 14k of verts via phreshreez where we ran into one of our friends who along with her husband took their 1st snowboarding lesson today - after a bunch of broken a$$ jokes and the addition of another couple of friends, it was suddenly just after noon, and since Mrs Dr Jeff's toes were still cold  we adjourned upstairs to the Station taproom where we made some new friends (and I enjoyed the Long Trail Coffee Stout that's now in rotation) until we had to pick the kids up at 3:30 - unfortnately as i'm typing this at 6:15, the stuff falling out of the sky is liquid and nort frozen  the forcast is for 4-6" overnight! FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2011)

vcunning said:


> Thanks for the wellness check guys.  Sorry the secret key location didn't work.  I'll give you a couple keys (although this is the only ski weekend we will miss).  Maybe next weekend for some après ski?,
> 
> And thanks for the cleanup with the new snow.
> 
> I really missed skiing this weekend, but Memphis is a really cool town.


Operation WWFD begins next weekend! Lol!


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Hit the grand summit about 7:35 for AM Express and managed 7 runs before we dropped kid #2 off at her ski program at 9:20 - then my wife and I avoided the crowds the best we could by lapping ego alley and sundance chairs followed by a few laps through the dippers in sunbrook - hit the main base lodge about 10:45 after 13 runs, 22.2 miles and about 14k of verts via phreshreez where we ran into one of our friends who along with her husband took their 1st snowboarding lesson today - after a bunch of broken a$$ jokes and the addition of another couple of friends, it was suddenly just after noon, and since Mrs Dr Jeff's toes were still cold  we adjourned upstairs to the Station taproom where we made some new friends (and I enjoyed the Long Trail Coffee Stout that's now in rotation) until we had to pick the kids up at 3:30 - unfortnately as i'm typing this at 6:15, the stuff falling out of the sky is liquid and nort frozen  the forcast is for 4-6" overnight! FINGERS CROSSED!



Is it plain rain, or freezing rain?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2011)

Vince, no worries on the key. Figured we'd try for ha-ha's.  As you can see, we made out just fine. 

Jeff, that sounds like a solid day. 32f and raining in Dummerston.  Double-you-tee-eff. I hope it switches to snow at the mountain soon.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2011)

LonghornSkier said:


> Is it plain rain, or freezing rain?



FWIW, its 36 per the thermometer on my deck now  I don't think I need to elaborate - i'll update hopefully soon when it becomes white, flakey, frozen stuff falling outside!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> FWIW, its 36 per the thermometer on my deck now  I don't think I need to elaborate - i'll update hopefully soon when it becomes white, flakey, frozen stuff falling outside!



30 and raining in Wilmington as we came back from dinner.  walking from the restaurant to the car was a joke, the sidewalks were coated with ice.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2011)

Temp down to 29 now - still clear not white stuff from the sky now


----------



## gladerider (Feb 6, 2011)

i was there today. powder condition was really good i thought. the main base chairs were very crowded as usual. stay on the northface side all day. thru the singles line i got on almost immediately without any wait all day. the trees next to free fall was sweet.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2011)

Not pretty here this AM! Wild weather last night! Thunder, lighting, rain, sleet, snow! Wind is real gusty this AM - lift de-icing is mandatory today and there's a heavy crust on my car that i'm hoping a half hour of my car warming up will let me get it cleared off   Mountfish is on the Snow show this AM now talking about lift holds all over the place


----------



## 2knees (Feb 6, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Not pretty here this AM! Wild weather last night! Thunder, lighting, rain, sleet, snow! Wind is real gusty this AM - lift de-icing is mandatory today and there's a heavy crust on my car that i'm hoping a half hour of my car warming up will let me get it cleared off   Mountfish is on the Snow show this AM now talking about lift holds all over the place



i've been flip flopping all morning about going to magic.  after reading this and some stuff on kzone, i'm going back to bed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm so glad I decided to stay home today,thanks for the updates guys


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Scotty said:


> I'm so glad I decided to stay home today,thanks for the updates guys



Yeah, kind of bummed I made the drive last night - not one of my better drives and not even getting the goods.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2011)

Well we all wanted to have fun time skiing,but I'm so broke I can use the money I save today towards another ski trip,but I been at the hills on these icy days to, many times to count,and it really was looking good into yesterday,that's the north east weather,but I still love it


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 6, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Well we all wanted to have fun time skiing,but I'm so broke I can use the money I save today towards another ski trip,but I been at the hills on these icy days to, many times to count,and it really was looking good into yesterday,that's the north east weather,but I still love it



Yes it did look good.  Got the call that the snow at Okemo had changed over to rain while enroute, but I was already in Greenfield at that point so I continued on hoping it would switch back to snow over night for Mount Snow.  Which it did, but there was already a layer of ice in place.  Defrosting the cars now - will still probably venture out (season passes, money is already spent).


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm sure if I had a season pass I would be at the ski hill to,probably next season and gas money I save,u still have a better time than being home,just a grommer day


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2011)

Snow surface where it was groomed was decent today.  Some smallish chunks of frozen granular mixed in with the machine groomed packed powder.  The ungrooomed stuff was awaiting a groomer before the rope was dropped, and from popping into the trees off Ridge, I'd agree with that call - just some variable crust conditions, if the crust supported you, it skied nice, if you broke through, well then it often ended up in "survival turn" mode.  

Some grooming via machines and/or skier/rider traffic and the forcast here now which calls for some flurries/light snow most of the week and things are all good again at Mount Snow.  BTW, as of almost 3PM they still haven't gotten the Grand Summit Express de-iced and open - The summit local started spinning about 10, and the line of cars headed home when I just got back from a run down to Wilmington was quite large(I'm guessing that when I go pick them up in about 40 minutes that my kids and their instructors will be some of the only folks on the mountain this afternoon - gotta love Superbowl Sunday!)


----------



## Glenn (Feb 6, 2011)

It was a rough day today. I appreciate the honesty from the internet snow report. They said a lot of lifts weren't spinning...and the highspeeds would go at noon...at the earliest. Sp we knew what to expect when we got there. 

We went up Ego a few times and did Sundance. The snow surface was fairly hard. Picture early AM spring skiing...after 20F overnight. It skied fast though! We called it a day around 10:30. Ran some errands instead. 

There was some pretty significant icing...a lot of trees were bending and making some unsettling noises when the wind kicked up. 

I heard that there was some thunder and lightning in the area last night. Mother Nature giveth and taketh away.


----------



## skijay (Feb 6, 2011)

My only gripe on Saturday was at the GSE lift & singles lines.  I am skiing with one other person so we take the singles line as it is the quickest way up, and sure we are not riding up together, no issue.

There were a group of foreign skiers possibly German.  The four in front of me were trying to make the singles line their own quad line.  As the attendant called out, "Front row" he told each person to go with  the group of threes that were coming down to make four.  Guess what they did..

They stood there until they made there own group of four near the gate causing a back up, one empty chair and a the other groups to ride up in three.  No matter what these four were going to ride up together.  They did not care what the lift attendants were telling them to do.

I had a fun ride back around 4pm on rt 112.  I hit the ice event from Wilmington to just a little south of Greenfield.  Thinks got slick real fast.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 7, 2011)

Glenn;597659 We called it a day around 10:30.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I arrived just before 11 expecting to make a run...just cuz I had made the drive to VT...and head back out.  Canyon chair was spinning, but not loading.  One look at the line at the local chair and I hoofed it over to the Ego Alley chair instead.  Skied right on every run.
> 
> Surface on Ego Alley was nice, not icey at all.  Exhibition was firm and icy, went right back over to Ego Alley.  2nd run I noticed the snow disturbed at the entrace of Sap Tapper, so I ventured in.  Sweet!  As long as you skied where others had that morning, the snow was nice.  Venture into the untracked and it was kind of ugly. 3rd run I saw 3 snowboarders head in there - thanks for breaking the crust!!  Made it even sweeter in there.  With exception of a couple runs down Nitro with my son to test out some new gear (for him), I pretty much lapped Sap Tapper till 2pm.  Nitro was ok - mix of packed powder and ice chunks - I ski the sides, he does the features.
> 
> So, bummed that I didn't get the powder day I had driven up for, was still happy with the day.  Glad I ventured out.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! Nice work! I didn't even think of venturing into the woods.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2011)

I was there yesterday. The Grand Summit Express, Sunbrook, and North Face lifts never opened. I started my day at Sundance and moved across the hill from skier's right to left. After multiple runs on Sundance and Ego Alley, I got over to the main area, where the Grand Summit Local (but not the express) and the Canyon Express were running. The local is such a long trip that I only rode it once.

The Canyon Express was the only lift with a significant line, but I suspect that's only because so many of the others weren't running. They are lucky that this happened on Super Bowl Sunday; on a normal Sunday it would have been chaotic.

I had come on a bus from NYC, with a package deal, but someone told me they were charging the afternoon price all day long. The ice storm was obviously not their fault, but if I'd paid the window rate for my lift ticket, I wouldn't be happy to see so much terrain closed. However, there were enough open trails to keep me busy without getting bored.


----------



## tekweezle (Feb 7, 2011)

i was there as well on sunday.  did you take the Homage ski bus or a different company.

sucked that the main lift and the north face never opened but i guess the damage by the rain was extensive.  hope they go ahead and replace the triple with a 6 pack like someone on the lift told me.  it was 15 minutes to the top.  followed by 2 minutes down to the base.....

acording to my gps track, i traveled 38 miles yesterday top to bottom,  cruising on all the green and blue runs that were open.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 7, 2011)

Hopefully a 6 pack for next year. But, they would have been closed due to icing most likely too...


----------



## billski (Feb 7, 2011)

If I saw a lift line like that I would issue a summons:  "Run, do not walk to the nearest exit."

Yeah, I know, we go through this every year, there is always a way out.  Still, the photos persist and you cannot say they are not impressive/depressing.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 8, 2011)

tekweezle said:


> i was there as well on sunday.  did you take the Homage ski bus or a different company.


I took http://www.bladesnyc.com/. They go to Mt. Snow just about every Sunday during the season.



> it was 15 minutes to the top.  followed by 2 minutes down to the base.....


I probably ski a little slower than you (!) but I agree the reward isn't there for riding that slow lift.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2011)

Theirs also Emillos ski bus that goes to vermont and Catskills every weekend and some mid week days to from NYC


----------



## oakapple (Feb 8, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Theirs also Emillos ski bus that goes to vermont and Catskills every weekend and some mid week days to from NYC



Yeah, there are about half-a-dozen groups that do it. Emilio's pick-up locations aren't very convenient for me.

What I especially like about Blades (a/k/a/ ovrride), apart from the pick-up point, is that they feed you breakfast on the way up (bagels with cream cheese, and water) and beers on the way back.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Hopefully a 6 pack for next year. But, they would have been closed due to icing most likely too...



I did happen to see a gentleman yesterday morning(Monday) walking through the base lodge wearing a Doplmayr Hat and coat.  Hmmmm.......   (And yes I know that just about every major ski industry company has a rep in VT right now with the NSSA East Industry Trade show at Killington the next couple of days.  But I took that sighting as a nice follow up to Mount Snow's GM's visit to tour the Doplmayr facilities and various installations of theirs in Austria a couple of weeks ago.  Come on $$!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been dreaming of next season and the new lifts... I know, I'm sick.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 9, 2011)

As silly as it sounds, I will miss the summit local. As I've said before, when it gets icy, that's the only lift that can get you to the top. Plus, the lines are usually nonexistent. But that would probably be a moot point if they had a 6 pack running and the grand summit. That'll move some bodies. I'll just stay off Long John when that happens. :lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 9, 2011)

Yup, but given the amount of days the Main Face is unskiable due to lines vs iced up days, I will take the additional uphill capacity, lol.

Always got Ego and Sundance.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 9, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Rolled in around 8:30...based on how the lot was (and how the local inns looked on rt 100Here's a shot I took of the Grand Summit liftline (not "lifeline" like Steve Jobs typed :lol: ) This was a bit before noon.



Wow...looks like a lot of fun at Mt Snow on a Saturday!


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Wow...looks like a lot of fun at Mt Snow on a Saturday!



If I was an enterprising kid, I'd walk around selling fruit, granola bars and hand warmers till I got caught!  :razz:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2011)

billski said:


> If I was an enterprising kid, I'd walk around selling fruit, granola bars and hand warmers till I got caught!  :razz:



What is just out of the frame to the right of that picture is the Waffle Cabin, which when the wind is coming out of the Northwest (as it does the majority of the time at Mount Snow) just covers that line for the Grand Summit Express with the unbelieably good smell of freshly made waffles!  

And FYI,even though that line looks massive (pretty much a typical mid-winter Saturday, mid-day line for that lift) - itis usually about a 10 minute wait - factor i the 7 minute ride up, and you're petty much looking at a break-even time wise if you rode the summit local and it's usually 5 to 10 chair wait at the same time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2011)

Waffles their are amazing


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Waffles their are amazing



yes!


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> And FYI,even though that line looks massive (



Someone takes that picture every year.  It's great for shock value, just as walk up window holiday ticket rates.


----------



## billski (Feb 9, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Waffles their are amazing



What has always amazed me, for 39 years now, is how people in metro Boston can walk around with ice cream cones in their hands outside in the dead of winter.  :blink:


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 10, 2011)

I crave ice cream in the winter more, lol.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 10, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> Wow...looks like a lot of fun at Mt Snow on a Saturday!





billski said:


> Someone takes that picture every year.  It's great for shock value, just as walk up window holiday ticket rates.



For all the hubbub, that singles line was never more than 7 minutes on Saturday. I time it every time I am in it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> For all the hubbub, that singles line was never more than 7 minutes on Saturday. I time it every time I am in it.



i was surprised to see there were FOUR singles lines.  i also did not appreciate them letting 8 to 12 singles go at a time while groups stood there and waited.. seems to be practiced more and more (not just Mt Snow) but it is just one of those things that bugs me.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 10, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i was surprised to see there were FOUR singles lines.  i also did not appreciate them letting 8 to 12 singles go at a time while groups stood there and waited.. seems to be practiced more and more (not just Mt Snow) but it is just one of those things that bugs me.



I think there are actually 5 now. They keep adding them every couple weekends. It's like a Gillette razor!

I think they have to keep the singles lines from forming too far outside of the ropes, because that spot is a choke point, with two way traffic, as people skiing down make there way to the lodge (passing the Waffle cabin on their left and the line on their right) but also people coming from the lodge skating over to the line (passing the Waffle cabin on their right and gettting into line on their left). It isn't a great scenario when the lines are short, but when it gets crowded, the flow of traffic is really squeezed into a bottle neck. So I think the lifties have to pay attention to that, because a too long singles line could effectively blockade what little space there is there.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 10, 2011)

The singles lines at Mount Snow's Grand summit lift have been much longer this year. Probably due to all the non single groups using it now. 
It used to be you'd hear couples in the singles line but this year I see groups of 4 or more all talking. Since there are 4 or 5 lines that merge twice many of these groups are not alternating so they can stay together. This really pisses me off . 

I just try to stay away from this lift whenever possible.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 10, 2011)

mlctvt said:


> Since there are 4 or 5 lines that merge twice many of these groups are not alternating so they can stay together. This really pisses me off .
> 
> I just try to stay away from this lift whenever possible.



Ditto!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2011)

jaywbigred said:


> I think they have to keep the singles lines from forming too far outside of the ropes,





mlctvt said:


> The singles lines at Mount Snow's Grand summit lift have been much longer this year. Probably due to all the non single groups using it now.



make the singles line more efficient and it gets used more.. standing in the singles line for 7 minutes with your buddy with a chance for a 7 minute ride up with him rather than wait 15 minutes and guarantee a ride up with him is a chance worth taking.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2011)

If anything I think that while the lines for the grand summit have looked longer this year(in terms of the queue lanes being full to the end of the ropes), the wait has if anything IMHO been a bit shorter generally speaking.  If you notice, not only are there extra lanes for the singles line now, but also extra lanes for the "regular" lines now.  So last year where they might of had say 6 lanes, this year they have say 8 lanes, and the lanes themself don't extend as far UP exhibition as they used to.  So this year, a full queue lane might have 4 or 5 less groups in it than last year.  Where this is more of an issue, is that the queue lanes now have spread out so wide that they're getting awfully close to the folks sitting at the picnic tables easting those tasty waffles, and have created quite a traffic jam at times between people coming off of exhibition heading towards the base lodge, people coming off of canyon/out of the base lodge heading towards the grand summit and people just eating waffles 

What's really going to be interesting traffic pattern wise, is when the 6 pack goes in, and the grand summit is running on a busy weekend, how is the traffic flow going to be then!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 10, 2011)

drjeff said:


> If anything I think that while the lines for the grand summit have looked longer this year(in terms of the queue lanes being full to the end of the ropes), the wait has if anything IMHO been a bit shorter generally speaking.  If you notice, not only are there extra lanes for the singles line now, but also extra lanes for the "regular" lines now.  So last year where they might of had say 6 lanes, this year they have say 8 lanes, and the lanes themself don't extend as far UP exhibition as they used to.  So this year, a full queue lane might have 4 or 5 less groups in it than last year.  Where this is more of an issue, is that the queue lanes now have spread out so wide that they're getting awfully close to the folks sitting at the picnic tables easting those tasty waffles, and have created quite a traffic jam at times between people coming off of exhibition heading towards the base lodge, people coming off of canyon/out of the base lodge heading towards the grand summit and people just eating waffles
> 
> What's really going to be interesting traffic pattern wise, is when the 6 pack goes in, and the grand summit is running on a busy weekend, how is the traffic flow going to be then!




The only way I can see it working is if they move the bottom terminal for the 6 pack up Charlie's Chase a little bit... it's going to be a cluster F...


----------



## Glenn (Feb 10, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Ditto!



x3

Fixed grip lifts. I'd rather be on the lift..chugging slowly up the mountain...vs standing in line... I honestly think people like standing in line: "ooooh! Big line! That must be a "good lift!" ".


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 11, 2011)

Glenn said:


> x3
> 
> Fixed grip lifts. I'd rather be on the lift..chugging slowly up the mountain...vs standing in line... I honestly think people like standing in line: "ooooh! Big line! That must be a "good lift!" ".



I feel so bad for them when Ego is running with half empty. Oh well, no lines for us!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2011)

It's why I keep saying, I will miss the Summit Local when it's replaced.


----------



## vcunning (Feb 11, 2011)

That's why I love Heavy Metal aka zinc link


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2011)

You know what else I love??????







*PRESIDENT'S DAY WEEKEND!!!!!*


:lol:


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 12, 2011)

Heavy Metal, Sundance, Ego Alley, all life savers...  It takes a pretty big line for me to ride the Summit Local. I won't miss it, lol.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> x3
> 
> Fixed grip lifts. I'd rather be on the lift..chugging slowly up the mountain...vs standing in line... I honestly think people like standing in line: "ooooh! Big line! That must be a "good lift!" ".



Driving a car, yes. But not for skiing. If it is the same time to the top (line+ride), I'd rather stand in the line at the base which is generally sunnier, warmer, and less windy than on the chair. Plus Waffle Haus smell ftw.


----------

